
Perspective: DigiPen Student Game Trailer for 2D/3D hybrid platformer - Codhisattva
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS4r9Fq3beU
======
GuiA
Echochrome meets Fez. Neat.

If I had just one piece of advice— make the trailer shorter and less cheesy
(ie. drop the catchphrases).

Otherwise, would love to try it out.

